
The Colditz Glider - todayiamme
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colditz_Cock
======
locusm
This story reminded me of a great board game in the 70's called "Escape from
Colditz". Apparently theres a reprint!
[https://theboardgameshow.com/2016/10/18/escape-from-
colditz-...](https://theboardgameshow.com/2016/10/18/escape-from-colditz-
board-game-review-the-new-edition/)

------
bane
Here's a video that includes a flight of a reconstruction in front of some of
the veterans who built the original.

[https://youtu.be/9dles1q-CDU?t=1068](https://youtu.be/9dles1q-CDU?t=1068)

------
chris_st
The main question for me is, who would have been chosen to fly out? I
_imagine_ that the two most senior officers would be chosen, but I have no
idea how that would have been decided. Anyone have insight into RAF policies?

~~~
timthorn
> RAF policies

I suspect the officers wouldn't have cared too much about policy, given the
era and the situation. They'd have chosen the person with the highest chance
of success, probably the smallest person with the best flying skills.

~~~
Someone
Getting out of Colditz was only step 1. Once outside the camp, the ability to
act your chosen cover would have been an item for consideration, too.

So, speaking German or French without a British accent likely would have been
a pre, as would being familiar with the home town of your cover.

Also, they would be reluctant to let their top craftsmen go. If you were
really good at falsifying passports or ID cards, for example, your skills
would be useful to keep around for future escapes.

------
hcrisp
Also mentioned in "The Colditz Story" by Pat Reid, a good book similar to the
movie "The Great Escape".

[https://books.google.com/books/about/The_Colditz_Story.html?...](https://books.google.com/books/about/The_Colditz_Story.html?id=HYPWAwAAQBAJ)

------
magicbuzz
Schloss Colditz apparently now has a museum. Be neat to see that.

